
Show HN: Rasa X – Algorithms alone won't solve conversational AI - bendyBus
https://blog.rasa.com/algorithms-alone-wont-solve-conversational-ai-introducing-rasa-x?ref=hn
======
hunterdoug
ooooh, tidy

~~~
tmbo
Thanks, we made an effort to create a good UX - but still, we are at the
beginning of this journey

